
Google bans BitTorrent clients - FossHub
https://www.reddit.com/r/torrents/comments/6obxsa/google_bans_bittorrent/
======
dkonofalski
I don't know that this title is accurate. It doesn't seem like Google is
banning BitTorrent clients. It seems like the qBitTorrent page was falsely
marked as an illegal file-sharing site so Google Ads aren't allowed. It's not
like Google is refusing to list BitTorrent clients in search results. There
are far too many legitimate uses of torrent clients for that to be a reality.

------
wmf
More like Google AdSense banned one BitTorrent client.

